

ReadOps: A virtual book club for people interested in Ops - bscofield
http://readops.com/

======
dm2
Ops can mean a lot of things...

IT operations? Business operations? Military operations?

There's zero content on the site you submitted. I'm guessing it's yours,
because I can't imagine why anyone would submit a nearly blank site.

Below is a link to the Google Group, also zero content unless you join. Why
would I join a random Google Group that I have no idea what it displays or who
else has joined it?

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/readops](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/readops)

Edit: Additional content was added and the group was made public. IT ops.

~~~
bscofield
Sorry -- we're still setting up, so things are a bit muddled. I've moved the
welcome message onto the homepage and made the discussions public, so you
should be able to get a better idea of what's going on now. Thanks for the
feedback!

~~~
01Michael10
You could have taken the opportunity to give us some info about the group when
you commented.

EDIT - The welcome screen is still useless as I had to "click" another link to
get an idea what the group was about...

------
iamthepieman
Well, if I understand it correctly the idea is awesome and I wish it existed
for other topics as well. Seems like it would be a great addition to a big
providers book catalog like kindle or google books, audible etc.

But as others have said, it could really use more details on the home page.

------
jmnicolas
Interesting concept, I'd love to see the same thing for developers as long as
the book choice is pertinent (not someone just trying to get Amazon credits).

------
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Well, nothing: One must join to view. Why I should I join? What is
there to view? I'll never know unless I join, catch-22.

(Should I add FU?)

